# Required reading for Newbies, fond reminiscing for Oldies



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

I mentioned this article in the "What does PL mean to you?" thread to give some background as to why members are as fervent as they are, and wax nostalgic (not waxing the 13x5x2 Nostalgian) about the good ol' days. In light of "The Return of the Queen" (with acknowledgements to Tolkien and Jackson) I recommend new folks cruise on over to inc.com and read this article, written by our own Mike Warsaw during the board's heyday. http://www.inc.com/magazine/20000315/17875.html

Thanks Trevor for posting this link.

Chris


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Ya know, I just reread that article and it's bringing tears to my eyes.  

Thanks Chris, _"sniff"_, I hope no one around here sees me like this. _"sniff."_

RK


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Wow, there's a bit of a flashback for me! You have no idea just how many book store clerks I roughed up to try to find that ish. When Da Queen & I were "reunited", she told me over the phone that there was a pic of her in there. Naturally, several restraining orders were issued within the next few days against me by Barnes & Noble, Boarders & Waldenbooks.  :roll:


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

that's a great article . 
hb


----------



## fjimi (Sep 29, 2004)

"I read the news today o boy..."

That's an excellent noob article that gives a peek into how it was.


----------



## tripdeer (Mar 7, 2004)

Wow, excellent article! Makes me appreciate what I walked into here a year ago!

Dan


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I hate that I missed the good old days of Polar Lights. No wonder Lisa is so loved here.
In fact, a year ago was the first time I lurked here, and that was the first time I ever understood a BB. Now I would be lost not being here. I hope RC2 understands how important this forum can be.


----------



## yamahog (Nov 19, 1998)

I never get tired of reading that article. Well done, Mikey.


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

That is a very good article.

It makes me wonder why he sold the company.


----------



## Da Queen (Mar 11, 2005)

Our beloved Warshaw is indeed a Master Wordsmith! It was a high honor and also a very humbling experience. 

Hey Dave! Remember that photoshoot? How long did we have to sit in that position for them to get the shot. I remember the photographer kept telling you to get closer and you mumbled...."If I get any closer I'll be able to stick my tongue in her ear!" 

Hugs!
Lisa


----------



## heiki (Aug 8, 1999)

CaptFrank said:


> That is a very good article.
> 
> It makes me wonder why he sold the company.


Rereading the article I found the following;

*"Down in his mother's basement lay all the toys Lowe had discarded back when he discovered girls, ..."*

Tom must have found another girl.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

<snort> :lol:


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Thanks for showing the article, Chris; great to see the BB being talked about in the media. All before my time, though, so I can't say that I was a member in the days when the BB was one of the first of its kind and was exerting influence on a great company. But nice to know that I'm a member of said important BB now. :dude:


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Great reading. Softens this old Teutonic heart ! 
But as my usual luck, just as I get on the boat it starts sinking. Hell, if it was raining soup, I'd be standing out there with a fork !!!  
But I did get a whole new respect for everyone involved !! :thumbsup:


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

Makes me sad I came into this just as all the initial excitement was waning. Must have been great when each new kit was coming out.


----------



## Stimpson J. Cat (Nov 11, 2003)

It's sad that the pulse of the hobby can be checked right here but nobody is doing it.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

I always wondered, when members were demanding this and that on the grounds that they spoke not only for the hobby but also for common sense, whether the BB really represented the heart and pulse of the hobby. I always feared that the BB was a speciality niche for a pretty small interest group. Judging by that article, it looks like I should have been more confident!


----------



## Mike Warshaw (Feb 23, 1999)

You can't say the article gives any evidence that the boards speak for the core of the hobby. It was really written as an object lesson for other businesses and for the fun of it, and of course, from the perspective of a member of the board. This is a specialty niche for a small group, but hey -- what's wrong with that?

Nice to see it remembered, though. When that was written, all of us were equals and friends and all of us felt like authors of the kits, both new and re-release. It's something to remember when we complain about not getting the kits we want or when we get out of hand taking credit or giving credit. 

None of this is as nice as seeing you back, Lisa. How about a "Moi!" for old times' sake?


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

That was a good article. First time I read it. Thanks.


----------



## Ziz (Feb 22, 1999)

Mike Warshaw said:


> Nice to see it remembered, though. When that was written, all of us were equals and friends and all of us felt like authors of the kits, both new and re-release. It's something to remember when we complain about not getting the kits we want or when we get out of hand taking credit or giving credit.


Or trying to transfer credit from one person to another.


----------



## Mike Warshaw (Feb 23, 1999)

Take it easy, Ziz, or we'll take you back to Chiller and feed you some more sushi!

Gee, those were the glory days.


----------



## FoxTrot (Jan 27, 2000)

a wonderful read...!
Fox


----------



## Da Queen (Mar 11, 2005)

Just for you, Mikey....

Moi!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Ziz said:


> Or trying to transfer credit from one person to another.


























Zing!


----------



## Mike Warshaw (Feb 23, 1999)

John, we're having such a good discussion. Why make trouble?


----------



## A Taylor (Jan 1, 1970)

Mike Warshaw said:


> Take it easy, Ziz, or we'll take you back to Chiller and feed you some more sushi!
> 
> Gee, those were the glory days.


Yes. If you define glory as multicolored >Yak< all over the bathroom of the Jekyll & Hyde Club!


----------



## Mike Warshaw (Feb 23, 1999)

A Taylor said:


> Yes. If you define glory as multicolored >Yak< all over the bathroom of the Jekyll & Hyde Club!


Anthony, we're having such a good discussion. Why make trouble?


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Mike, we're having such a troubled discussion. Why make it good?


----------



## Da Queen (Mar 11, 2005)

Ahhhhh...that's my boyz!!! Gee, it's good to be home.

Hugs!
Lisa


----------



## Mike Warshaw (Feb 23, 1999)

Lisa, we're..uh...damn! I lost track.


----------



## A Taylor (Jan 1, 1970)

Mike Warshaw said:


> Anthony, we're having such a good discussion. Why make trouble?


Trouble is my middle name, Mike.
Um, actually it's not. It's Pierce.
Like Brosnan. 007. Bond, James Bond.
That's my middle name.
Helluva time getting anything monogrammed, as you can imagine.
A(TPLB007BJB)T


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

I remember that I hadn't been around the week that Our Queen dropped the hint about a possible loss of the Boards. At the time I had pneumonia - so named because you moan-y alot until it goes away... . I've always regretted that I wasn't able to get my 2 cents in, but thank goodness it didn't seem to be necessary in order to save the Boards (talk about taking the credit due others - maybe the Boards are still around _because _I couldn't post anything!). I still have that copy of _Inc. _and still enjoy the article every time I read it.

Thanks for dusting off the memories, Chris!


----------



## HARRY (Mar 23, 2000)

Still got my copy of Inc too.Maybe I need to bring it to WF for Lisa and Dave to autograph.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

*Hey! THERE'S a thought!*



HARRY said:


> Still got my copy of Inc too.Maybe I need to bring it to WF for Lisa and Dave to autograph.


Hey! There's a - oh, I said that already... :doofus:


----------

